# Graphic fuel system pics



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That appears to be an old Attwood cheapo, barely functional off the shelf hose.
Dispose of and get an OEM quality hose. They hold up better and function properly.
Disassemble fuel system, clean well, new plugs and carb kit.
New fuel pump and lower unit check. Time's a wastin!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang Brett, I just pulled it from the hull an hour ago!!   Go easy on this old man!

She'll be gone through thoroughly and running perfect by Sunday. 

Every motor I've had has run like a top, she'll be no different once I get through with her. 



-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Better not run like a top!
Spin in place, accomplishing nothing,
then fall over and lay there!




If you're like me, you'll fix it...
or fix it so no one else can!

                               

                                        [smiley=1-laugh.gif]


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

> Better not run like a top!
> Spin in place, accomplishing nothing,
> then fall over and lay there!
> 
> ...


 [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Spent an hour cleaning under the cowl, got a new fuel line, and broke from the norm and decided to try seafoam instead of chemtool. Mixed it about 8x strength, pumped in the fresh gas mix, and she fired up. Let 'er idle about 10 minutes, then shut it off to soak for a while. Started it back up and she smoked like a beast. Ran the gas out of it and she shut down. Tomorrow new plugs and a more in depth look at the lower unit. 

-T


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

I've seen a bunch of pics of fuel lines just like that lately. Is it a plastic liner that degrades, or just deposits from varnish or something? It's a scary pic. You should put NSFW on it or something.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That is the attwood el cheapo trademark, soft gray exterior,
hard liner inside that actually carries the fuel. I will not purchase one.
Spend the money on an OEM fuel line and save yourself a ton of troubles.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

wow. I have some of that gray attwood line on my backup tank. Time to replace it.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> That is the attwood el cheapo trademark, soft gray exterior,
> hard liner inside that actually carries the fuel. I will not purchase one.
> Spend the money on an OEM fuel line and save yourself a ton of troubles.


Can't I just buy a new attwood one every other week?



-T


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's another good shot for you. Untouched photo by the way!

This is EXACTLY how the filter was when I unscrewed it from the mount:


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

attwood fuel lines...trademark filter debris...
Yet the red rotocast plastic fuel tanks attwood makes are decent,
I have one of the 12 gallon ones,
I have no problems with it...go figure.


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

Just an fyi,,, the quicksilver fuel lines will do the same thing,, had several come in recently,, even off of new motors.. switched to sierra silverado hose, and had no troubles..


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Reading up on fuel line failures,
ran into this on ethanol,
not a good thing...

http://www.evinrude-parts.com/boat_ethanol_danger_precaution.html


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

:-[


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Update on the motor progress for the week: De-stickered, cleaned, and flushed the lower unit with new lube twice to rid of any possible water in there. Put a new $.70 washer on the lower drain plug, and she seems to be sealed up tight as a drum. 

Ran the motor on a strong sea-foam mix, shut it down to soak it, then started it up and ran it for a bit on a less toxic mix. Incredible how much gunk came out of the exhaust, so I know the stuff worked magic inside. 

I bought a new carb kit, lower unit seal kit, and water pump kit for this motor but decided to hold off on all three, run it and see what I come up with. 

Put on a new fuel filter/water seperator, new fuel lines and new plugs. 

Tossed it on the hi-sider, and went for a spin. Started on the first pull, idled perfectly, and each time I stopped the boat for an adjustment, she fired back up on the first pull. 

Sounds a litte rough at idle, (maybe it's me as I'm used to the 3 cyl EFI 4 stroke motor) but smoothes out quickly when she picks up a little RPM, and runs strong with no hiccups or flat spots throughout the RPM range. 

I will add that OSWLD is my hero if he's running a 25 on the small hull! I didn't have a tiller extension with me so I was forced to sit on the back seat and reach back for the tiller, but I doubt sitting 1-2' further forward would make much difference. The 25 is a handful on the little hulls. Talk about acceleration! I couldn't get it to full throttle before I puckered up and had to shut off, the hull started skipping on the water like a pinball!



Overall, so far, I'm really happy with the motor, next step is to fix the crack in the cowl and prep for paint!

-T


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

That crack is not very attractive, are you going to Camo the cowl?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> That crack is not very attractive, are you going to Camo the cowl?


Crack is fixed!! Ain't no crack on this motor!!!  

The only other thing I saw the motor needed after running it was a new anode/skeg, which is ordered and should be here Tuesday. 

See the classic duck boat thread under bragging post section for more updates....

Hull is next, hoping to dive into that this week.

Then the trailer dilemma! 

-T


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

FIGHT BACK...stop eating corn!!! ;D 





(This is a joke, eat what you want.)


----------

